# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Không khí se lạnh thêm 1 chút nữa rồi! Giáng sinh đang ở thật gần, xúng xính đồ đẹp chụp hình nhưng cũng đừng quên cập nhật hàng tuần của Didau nhé! Ngoài các khuyến mãi của resort, khách sạn, tour du lịch Tết Nguyên Đán. Tuần này điểm đến sẽ làm các bạn nữ ngất ngây nữa: Thung lũng Kazankul, Bulgaria, xứ sở ngập tràn hoa hồng trên cánh đồng và trong từng ngõ ngách, và trong cả không khí nữa. Cùng đến nhé! ^^

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*The Light Hotel & Resort, Nha Trang - “Romantic Honeymoon package”*

Giá: 198$ nett/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior hướng biểnTrà, cafe, chocolate, nến và rượu trong phòngBuffet sáng hàng ngàyBữa trưa hoặc tối đầu tiên cho 2 người tại nhà hàng The Light với thực đơn hải sảnBữa tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến với hoa tươi, rượu vang tại Beach ClubAroma Therapy Body massage cho 2 người tại Light Spa trong 120 phútChương trình tour khám phá biển đảo cho 2 người

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/12/2011 (không áp dụng cho ngày 24/12)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Camellia Hue Hotel*

Giá: 94$ net/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe sky view với buffet sáng hàng ngày1 bữa tối cho 2 người với set menu ViệtMiễn phí đón 1 chiều sân bay Phú Bài hoặc ga HuếTrái cây chào đón, trà, cafe và 2 chai nước ở trong phòng

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/4/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*The Pegasus Resort, Kê Gà - “Kì nghỉ trọn gói dành cho gia đình”*

Giá: 144$

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Premium Deluxe (Bungalow) hướng vườn với bữa sáng dành cho cả gia đìnhXe đưa đón từ Phan Thiết vào resort và ngược lại2 ly cocktail và 2 đơn vị thức uống khác tại quầy Bar hồ bơi1 bữa ăn tối trị giá 200.000 VND/khách tại nhà hàng OceaniaMiễn phí 4 đơn vị giặt ủi trong suốt thời gian lưu trúThuế VAT và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/12/2011 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác, phụ thu vào cuối tuần, Lễ Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Le Belhamy Hoi An Resort & Spa, Hội An - “Chương trình mùa Giáng sinh và Năm mới”*

Giá: 4.300.000 VND ++/gói

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở Hoi An Garden cho 2 người với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bay30 phút massage chân và miễn phí phòng tắm hơi, sauna tại Le Belhamy SpaHoa và trái cây mỗi ngàyQuà giáng sinh từ ông già Noel

Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Van chai Resort, Thanh Hóa - “Khuyến mãi chúc mừng Năm Mới 2012”*

Giá: 3.654.000 VND ++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior Garden View với ăn sáng tự chọn hàng ngàyĐồ uống chào mừngTiệc buffet nướng đặc biệt mừng năm mới với đồ uống miễn phí không hạn chế số lượng30 phút massage chân Trung Hoa tại Cỏ Nature SpaQuà tặng đặc biệt

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chỉ áp dụng đối với yêu cầu đặt phòng từ 30/12/2011 - 2/1/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

* Kazanluk, Bulgaria - Thung lũng hoa hồng*

Là thành phố nằm ở trung tâm của đất nước Bulgaria, nơi rất nổi tiếng với hoa hồng. Thung lũng hoa hồng Kazanluk là một trong 3 trung tâm trồng và sản xuất tinh dầu hoa hồng của Bulgaria. Tháng 5, tháng 6 là mùa hoa hồng nở rộ, cũng là tháng diễn ra lễ hội hoa hồng thu hút hàng triệu khách tham quan trên toàn thế giới. Cùng lên kế hoặc từ bây giờ nhé, để năm sau cùng nhau thưởng thức hương thơm ngào ngạt của hoa và đứng giữa những cánh đồng hoa hồng bạt ngàn tại Kazankul nha  :Smile: 

*Hotel Kazanlak*

Giá: từ 32 USD

Nằm ở vị trí trung tâm, thuận tiện cho việc đi lại để tham quan thung lũng hoa hồng, các nhà máy chế biến tinh dầu hoa hồng và các điểm tham quan khá nổi tiếng trong vùng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hotel Palas*

Giá: 55 USD

Khách sạn được thiết kế với không gian ấm cúng, tiện nghi, tạo cảm giác gần gũi cho khách lưu trú. Đừng quên ghi chú khách sạn này vào sổ tay của bạn nhé :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## bemapdangyeuln

Khách sạn mà mình thấy ấn tượng nhất là khách sạn Hạ Long. Lúc phải lên xe về mình như muốn khóc vậy. Hjx

----------


## lunas2

khóc vì điều j... có tiền quay lại thui...

----------


## bemapdangyeuln

Tại người ta có nhiều kỷ niệm ở đó mà.
Buổi tối có thêm ánh sáng của nhứng ngọn đèn, cùng tiếng sòng vỗ đã cho mình cảm giác ấm áp và bình yên nơi thành phố Hạ Long.

----------


## hoaban

Nghe cũng thú vị đó, có cơ hội chắc chắn sẽ đi đến đó.

----------

